
Show HN: A C++ Redis client supporting cluster and STL-like interface - sewenew
https://github.com/sewenew/redis-plus-plus
======
sewenew
It support the following features: Most commands for Redis; Connection pool;
Redis scripting; Thread safe unless otherwise stated; Redis publish/subscribe;
Redis pipeline; Redis transaction; Redis Cluster; STL-like interfaces; Generic
command interface.

